# Gunga's how to de-bone a rabbit



## gungasim (Mar 8, 2013)

3 Pound rabbit , washed and dried





  








525x525px-LL-cde81b48_vbattach205838.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013








Flip onto it's stomach, and make your first two cuts doen the backbone and then down along the back rib cage





  








525x525px-LL-cc05f767_vbattach205839.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013












  








525x525px-LL-fddc87be_vbattach205840.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013








Flip it over, and then cut down along the front part of the rib cage





  








525x525px-LL-386d4130_vbattach205841.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013












  








525x525px-LL-a421fa5a_vbattach205842.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013








The two halves removed from the main carcass





  








525x525px-LL-a08360da_vbattach205843.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013








Take each half, and detach the front and rear legs from the "saddle" or loin. which give you two loin parts, two front legs, and two back legs





  








525x525px-LL-4c469b19_vbattach205844.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013








To de-bone the rear legs, start from the foot and run your knife down the leg bone and the thigh bone on all sides





  








525x525px-LL-9712c7bb_vbattach205845.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013








Break the hip joint, and remove the leg and thigh bone, then remove the pelvic bone. leaving a bonelss leg/thigh piece





  








525x525px-LL-5b44a228_vbattach205847.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013








When all done the result is these six boneless peices, two saddles, two rear legs/thighs, and two front legs/thighs





  








525x525px-LL-340e8189_vbattach205852.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013


----------



## thesoupnazi (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice work there Mr. Gungs.   May I call you Mr. Gungs?

Question, isn't there some type of ligament inside those thigh bones that is a little tough to eat?  How do you de-ligamentize that critter without turning that beautiful carcase into paper mache?


----------



## gungasim (Mar 8, 2013)

TheSoupNazi said:


> Very nice work there Mr. Gungs. May I call you Mr. Gungs?
> 
> Question, isn't there some type of ligament inside those thigh bones that is a little tough to eat? How do you de-ligamentize that critter without turning that beautiful carcase into paper mache?


yes you may call me Mr Gungs


----------



## burnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Mr. Gungs, we must be close to the same age as I remember watching the "Little Rascal's" when I was young. I'm black/Irish but not at all offended by the satire, Buck Wheat was my favorite, how about you?

Anyways is that rabbit store bought of did you hunt it? Down here in Philly you can't buy rabbit as far as I know but people do hunt them. In fact I never even saw it on any menu in any restaurant that I've been to. Curious as to what the taste and texture is similar to. 

Thank You in advance..............Burnie


----------



## gungasim (Mar 8, 2013)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gifirish /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif...years ago i raised them, the one in this pic was walking through my yard





  








8a7357db_vbattach329888.jpg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 28, 2013


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't recall there being a ligament in the thighs but maybe one of the pro's can jump in. Nice step by step thanks for posting.


----------



## dutch oven (Mar 12, 2013)

What did you use for a knife?


----------



## gladys kravitz (Mar 26, 2013)

That eye picture is disturbing. I can barely tolerate fish looking at me.


----------



## dutch oven (Mar 12, 2013)

Gladys Kravitz said:


> That eye picture is disturbing. I can barely tolerate fish looking at me.


What about the teeth?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Good job on the de-boning.

May I ask what you finally made with it ?

Petals.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Gunga, 

Sorry to smack your hand (so to speak) but this music is not the right theme man! You really need to get Elmer Fudd's monologue going "I going to keel the wabbit, I going to keel the wabbit, I going to keel the wabbit, ...."

JK.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

or perhaps "here comes Peter Cottontail, hopping down the bunny trail"...... happy Easter all!

joey


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a Rabbit Galantine preparation. A video is worth a thousand photos.


----------



## home plate (Mar 26, 2013)

ordo said:


> Here's a Rabbit Galantine preparation. A video is worth a thousand photos.


There is hardly any music.


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

ordo said:


> Here's a Rabbit Galantine preparation. A video is worth a thousand photos.


Agreed. And there are more ways than one to skin a ....

@dutch Oven - Is your avatar an image of a kind of Son in Law Eggs?


----------



## dutch oven (Mar 12, 2013)

Jake is a said:


> Agreed. And there are more ways than one to skin a ....
> 
> @dutch Oven - Is your avatar an image of a kind of Son in Law Eggs?


Scotch Eggs, Mmmmmmmmmm.... A Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and a Scotch Egg, breakfast of champions.....


----------



## gungasim (Mar 8, 2013)

ordo said:


> Here's a Rabbit Galantine preparation. A video is worth a thousand photos.


i've asked my wife to hold the camera so i could make a video but she refuses and gives me a Timeout in the corner just for bringing it up /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## home plate (Mar 26, 2013)

gungaSim said:


> i've asked my wife to hold the camera so i could make a video but she refuses and gives me a Timeout in the corner just for bringing it up /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


Consider yourself lucky - mine is constantly harping on me to get a new job. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## gungasim (Mar 8, 2013)

in these times i've heard the smart ones dumb down their resume's /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

gungaSim said:


> ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a Rabbit Galantine preparation. A video is worth a thousand photos.
> ...


Uhm, tripod?


----------



## dutch oven (Mar 12, 2013)

Jake is a said:


> Uhm, tripod?


That would work. He has such great pictures...


----------



## thesoupnazi (Mar 13, 2013)

Tripods are a revolution in terms of accomplishing great things.


----------



## tomago (Mar 13, 2013)

gungaSim said:


> in these times i've heard the smart ones dumb down their resume's /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


You ain't kidding. I even lost a hardware store job to a 17 year old girl once /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif they said I was overqualified.


----------



## thesoupnazi (Mar 13, 2013)

Tomago said:


> You ain't kidding. I even lost a hardware store job to a 17 year old girl once  they said I was overqualified.


Never dumb-down your credentials. That 17 year old was probably hired cuz she was wikiwikiing the owner. Please. Don't ever be so hard on yourself.


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

@dutch, if you like Thai food.

Son-In-Law Eggs

Hard boil Eggs, De-Shell THEN deep fry them to get a crispy outside. Cut in half and plate.

Sauce : Concentrated tamarind (1/4 cup) + palm sugar (1/2 cup) + fish sauce (couple tablespoons = to taste) Gently heat and adjust to taste. Add hot chili if you like. It should be the consistency of maple syrup.

Pour sauce over eggs then sprinkle crispy fried onion + garlic over the top. Garnish with coriander leaves and julienned red pepper.





  








20120405-200496-son-in-law-eggs-recipe.jpg




__
jake t bud


__
Mar 30, 2013


----------



## dutch oven (Mar 12, 2013)

Jake is a said:


> @dutch, if you like Thai food.
> 
> Son-In-Law Eggs
> 
> ...


Looks terrific


----------



## gladys kravitz (Mar 26, 2013)

Jake is a said:


> @dutch, if you like Thai food.
> 
> Son-In-Law Eggs
> 
> ...


Those look wonderful.


----------



## gladys kravitz (Mar 26, 2013)

gungaSim said:


> in these times i've heard the smart ones dumb down their resume's /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


I once spent a whole year pretending to find a job.


----------

